# 621 Case loader....wow ( Dell Services )



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

I have always had a passion for big trucks and big machines. This is why I got my AZ 15 years ago, so I could play with both ! lol 

Vince like many years ago when I had just got that class of license, what do ya know, here we go again and tonight working along side Morris (he got to use the 821) I can't thank you guys for the experience and hands on with that piece of equipment. I have used skid steers, backhoes, mini-ex, farm tractors etc.... but this is by far my personal favorite, thanks a bunch and Doug I know your sleeping...... rest assure all went well and book me in that beast for tonight again....please :waving: working with Morris is like going to school all over again, and Vince you were great also.....Thanks again for the experience bud, I must call Jeff when I wake up to keep his eyes open for one , for next year of course. LMAO

tymusic


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad you had fun Mike, Always nice when a few good times can be had at work. Your first time in a quality loader? They have changed allot since the early 90's that is for sure. tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

So when can I come for the Dell loader training course?  I'm guessing this will be night time only and I'll be paid with coffee and donuts.  The funny part is I've only drove a construction loader for maybe 4 hours in my life, could be costly if I like them to much.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Now you see my point Dave ....lol what a weapon..tymusic


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

At least there's a JD version out there too!! 

Like every tool, loaders are great for certain things. Even though they are often larger, I'd say they are more manoeuvrable than many trucks with plows, and visibility is way better. I've ran loaders with boxes and plows, tractors with plows, and trucks. My personal choice is a loader, unless you have large distances to cover with it. Just need to figure out how to get my own someday soon!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Gotta agree with you greywynd. I totally prefer plowing in a loader. Thats what i first started in and then went to a truck with front and back plow. The first time i used a truck i felt way less productive then in the loader. They all have their place in snow removal but a loader is much more fun to run for long periods.


----------

